# Need remote code for Westinghouse LTV-32W1



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

By chance does anyone have this LCD TV AND use the R15 remote (model RC23) to control it?

I can't find any codes (they show two but neither work), nor did the code search function.

Anyone have any ideas how to program this remote to work with my TV?

p.s. 

I did post at remotecentral as well. 

Many thanks...this remote is driving me nuts !!


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

First, Welcome to DBSTalk.com! 

Second, while I don't know of a code for that model, you can try to have the remote "scan" for the code. How you do this is:
1. Slide the mode switch on the top to "tv"
2. Press and hold the "select" & "mute" buttons together untill the green light on the top of your remote blinks twice. Sometimes you have to do this a few times before you get it to blink twice.

3. After it blinks twice enter 9911, then press the "channel up" button repeatedly, every 3 seconds or so. Each time you press that it sends the power command to the tv in a different code. When the tv turns off, stop pressing channel up and instead push the "select" button, then power again. If you accidentally press channel up once too many, just press channel down then select. I hope that's not too confusing, and this can sometimes take a while so get some chips. Also, you'll know if you've gone through all of the codes if the green light blinks 3 times on the top of the remote. Hope that helps you out!
PS: Don't forget to slide the switch back to the DTV symbol when your done! Hey it happens.


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response!!

However...I did try the search function with no luck....one code did turn the TV off, but it didn't turn it back ON.. 



> can't find any codes (they show two but neither work), nor did the code search function.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

This might seem silly to ask but the code that did work the power, after it went off did you press the same "PWR" button? Not the "TV power" button in the corner. 

Also, you might try resetting the remote and then reprogram it again. (The receiver unfortunately also) However this fixes it alot, Take out a battery and hold down the number 1 button, yes without a battery in it. You don't have to take them both out because we're just breaking the circuit. It's worth a shot Have a good one!


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> This might seem silly to ask but the code that did work the power, after it went off did you press the same "PWR" button? Not the "TV power" button in the corner.
> 
> Also, you might try resetting the remote and then reprogram it again. (The receiver unfortunately also) However this fixes it alot, Take out a battery and hold down the number 1 button, yes without a battery in it. You don't have to take them both out because we're just breaking the circuit. It's worth a shot Have a good one!


my bad...hold the number 1 for 10 seconds:nono:


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

Well it seems that the Sony code 10000 works the volume/on/off...BUT...(everyone I know has a big but..) When I have the switch on the remote slid to DTV and press eith TV POWER ON or OFF...the TV doesn't turn on or off...I have to slide switch to TV...then hit the big POWER button to turn TV on/off......any thoughts??

I'm close.....


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

That may be all you can do right now, unfortunately. D* relies on the manufacturers of the televisons to provide compatable codes.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Alfer said:


> Well it seems that the Sony code 10000 works the volume/on/off...BUT...(everyone I know has a big but..) When I have the switch on the remote slid to DTV and press eith TV POWER ON or OFF...the TV doesn't turn on or off...I have to slide switch to TV...then hit the big POWER button to turn TV on/off......any thoughts??
> 
> I'm close.....


Just for fun. Did you program the TV Volume Key button (on the remote) to work in all modes? Or did you Program your Audio reciever volume to work in all modes? My self and others have had the issue where the TV off and Tv on buttons don't work and only the pwr button in TV mode works. I'm think the TV on/off buttons might be linked to when you program the Tv volume to work in all modes. It may not work but it's work the try. Also don't forget to program the TV input button.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

On my combo TV/VCR in my bedroom I couldn't get the TV codes to work. Scanning didn't work either. I did get s VCR code to work. It doesn't control the volume, but I don't have to get out of bed to turn it on/off. You might try a VCR code.


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Just for fun. Did you program the TV Volume Key button (on the remote) to work in all modes? Or did you Program your Audio reciever volume to work in all modes? My self and others have had the issue where the TV off and Tv on buttons don't work and only the pwr button in TV mode works. I'm think the TV on/off buttons might be linked to when you program the Tv volume to work in all modes. It may not work but it's work the try. Also don't forget to program the TV input button.


I don't have a receiver...it's a bedroom TV (Westinghouse LCD) and the R-15...I haven't done any volume punch through stuff.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

qwerty said:


> On my combo TV/VCR in my bedroom I couldn't get the TV codes to work. Scanning didn't work either. I did get s VCR code to work. It doesn't control the volume, but I don't have to get out of bed to turn it on/off. You might try a VCR code.


Try the following to get the Vol controls:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------

